# Best antivirus ?



## knyfeknerd (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been using Norton/Symantec as long as I've had a computer. I'm looking to switch after getting the "ransomware" FBI virus yesterday. I figured it out and fixed it, etc. But I would like to have something better.
Even the fixes on the Symantec site were crappy. I can think of a lot better things to do with the little bit of time off I do have.
Don't try to convert me to mac. I hate I-anything.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 5, 2012)

Linux?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 5, 2012)

I use AVG.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 5, 2012)

I have been using avast with reasonable success. Best thing about it is it does not cause any lag like mccaffe and norton seem to.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 5, 2012)

I have tried most of them in my former work as an IT manager. I think AVG free and Avast are the best out there right now. I'd probably give the nod to avast.


----------



## The Edge (Oct 5, 2012)

I use the basic "free" version of AVG.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2012)

I use Macs and for my PC I use AVG free. 

k.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 5, 2012)

The Edge said:


> I use the basic "free" version of AVG.



Plus 1


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 5, 2012)

I use Avast but have used AVG as well for some time, and fully endorse both.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 6, 2012)

avg internet security no problems yet.


----------



## Mike L. (Oct 6, 2012)

+1 AVG free version works.


----------



## eshua (Oct 6, 2012)

I also use avast, and while this might not directly answer the question...Get Malwarebytes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 6, 2012)

+1 to avg and Malwarebytes. both are good. I got Defender pro that I have been using for 3 years now, just because for 20$ I got 3 years of coverage.


----------



## dbesed (Oct 6, 2012)

I use Avast. its free and work's well


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 6, 2012)

I used AVG, Then tried Avast, and liked it so much, I bought the whole suite. +1 to Malwarebytes. I also have Spybot Search and Destroy, the "Immunization" feature is worth it alone.


----------



## Keith Neal (Oct 6, 2012)

AVG is very good, but I have had it fail. Trend Micro is bulletproof.


----------



## JasonD (Oct 6, 2012)

Been using ESET nod32 for a few years with no problems and I love how it doesn't slow me down like Norton used to.


----------



## Aphex (Oct 6, 2012)

Since i started using a combination of kaspersky internet security, malwarebytes and firefox with adblock plus i haven't had any virus of any kind, and i do like to look at some very unsavoury sites!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 6, 2012)

Aphex said:


> Since i started using a combination of kaspersky internet security, malwarebytes and firefox with adblock plus i haven't had any virus of any kind, and i do like to look at some very unsavoury sites!



I've always wanted to try kaspersky, but the reviews (at least a couple years ago) were mixed. 

k.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 12, 2012)

I use Avast.
Works great but I hate the little pop up and voice that tells me every time they update.
Kind of like the cars in the 80s that would say "your door is ajar" if you didn't close it right away.

Norton and Kaspersky seemed to slow down my computer but avast doesn't.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 13, 2012)

I've used G-Data for the past few years and it works great. Very light packageband unobtrusive. German company I believe so it might not be as well known but they are rated very highly by tech people.

-AJ


----------



## mano (Oct 13, 2012)

Used Kaspersky for a year on one computer and Avast on another. Now they both have Avast because it didn't slow things down.

For several years we had a computer tech at work and home who always changed the antivirus software when the contract ran out. What's best one year may not be the next.


----------

